
Detecting Agile BS [pdf] - sengork
https://media.defense.gov/2018/Oct/09/2002049591/-1/-1/0/DIB_DETECTING_AGILE_BS_2018.10.05.PDF
======
bdavis__
There is some good intentions here, but just because you do buzzword bingo it
does not mean you are 'agile', and it does not mean you are bring value. And
desktop / web apps are a lot different than weapons systems. The 'dark ages'
of software engineering are in our immediate future. We will be able to make
crappy systems very quickly that we require constantly throwing them away and
starting again. Eventually software will consume every dollar of every
development budget, and some sanity will prevail.

